# Vendor CCW



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone conceald carry going into these homes not knowing who is in the property? Wev'e had people hurt in California not working for us but just other contractors in general so we were wondering if its a good idea to get one or nah?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> Does anyone conceald carry going into these homes not knowing who is in the property? Wev'e had people hurt in California not working for us but just other contractors in general so we were wondering if its a good idea to get one or nah?



Depends on the area. For me if it's extremely rural and no homes for miles i usually do I do on ALL initial secures no matter where. I also work alone 99.99% of the time......


Just remember, Most nationals forbid CCW..............


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

We live in a very populated area our county alone has 1 million people. Ive been threatend and the business partners and myself decided hey why not get a ccw. but now it seems like were gonna be told no by the companies we contract with but if we dont tell them since no one needs to know we carry anyway wouldnt we be ok?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MRK_preservation said:


> We live in a very populated area our county alone has 1 million people. Ive been threatend and the business partners and myself decided hey why not get a ccw. but now it seems like were gonna be told no by the companies we contract with but if we dont tell them since no one needs to know we carry anyway wouldnt we be ok?



I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6..........................:yes::yes:


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It will depend on your location whether you are operating within the laws are not. If you are in NJ, NY, Maryland, for example, good luck getting your permit. Missouri, Indiana, KY, TN are much easier. Illinois is working on ccw; for now your limited to keeping a pistol in your console and the magazine in the glovebox. When it comes to a clients policy, I'll make that decision myself, regardless of what a contract may say.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> It will depend on your location whether you are operating within the laws are not. If you are in NJ, NY, Maryland, for example, good luck getting your permit. Missouri, Indiana, KY, TN are much easier. Illinois is working on ccw; for now your limited to keeping a pistol in your console and the magazine in the glovebox. When it comes to a clients policy, I'll make that decision myself, regardless of what a contract may say.



Yeah we live in CA and they are issuing ccw permits right now our cause can be just to protect ourselfs


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe the federal courts just reversed the previous restrictions California had on ccw that made it almost impossible to legally carry.


----------



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah the court ruled that the ccw should not be denied to the law abidding citizens read the article ive pasted in this reply http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Court-strikes-California-law-limiting-concealed-5232386.php


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I believe the federal courts just reversed the previous restrictions California had on ccw that made it almost impossible to legally carry.


 
In Montuky it is legal to open carry for all citizens that have the right to own a firearm, thought that was a right of all US citizens??? A CCW is only needed when the firearm is concealed. 

Right now, Montana has what they call a "shall issue" policy when it comes to CCW permits. What that means is unless there is a blatant reason for the local Sheriff to NOT issue a CCW permit to you, you will get one just for the asking (and paying of the fees and proof of completion of a firearms safety course), you do not have to have any other resason to "need" a CCW.


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

I have carried since I started doing preservation. I was told by my contact with a nat, that they did not want to know I was carrying, but anytime it is pertinent to the conversation, I drop it in anyway. We have one property that we have found someone squatting in the last 2-3 times we have been there, so we go in with our hands full if you know what I mean.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

wish I could carry in NY and NJ


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Robert De Niro, Donald Trump, Shaun Hannity and quite a few retired NYPD have permits to carry a handgun. John Stossel spent over $800 in non refundable fees and was declined. I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. I would, however, be looking for a good real estate agent.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My clients know I carry and most know I also have a big Doberman that rides along most days. He is great at going through a house and keeping an eye on the truck. I don't even have to take my keys out of the ignition or lock the doors. :whistling2:


----------

